
"Open AIM" not really very open - chaostheory
http://isomerica.net/archives/2008/03/05/aol-opens-aim-protocol/
======
redorb
over 100k users must have ads.

\- that isn't "open" by any definition.

~~~
umjames
by "open", they meant open wallet.

